#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Second Hand PS4 Pro Anywhere For Sales?

## Moana

*Hi Guys!
*

I'm looking for a second hand PS4 Pro with a good condition. I have seen whatsapp groups who exchange PS's in return of another Ps or games but unfortunately I don't have any contact to go for.

*Can anyone of you suggest me a group or contact where I can buy PS4 Pro 1TB with the best budgeted negotiation?*

----------

